# Best neighborhood for culture in Mexico City



## zaphod (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi, All: Which neighborhood would put me closest to cultural events and sites in Mexico City? Examples of the kinds of places I'm interested in are the National Museum of Art, the National Museum of Anthropology, the Frida Kahlo Museum, the University, and The National Auditorium. Now I realize that some of these places will be in outlying areas (I seem to remember having to travel pretty far to get to the Frida Kahlo Museum), and that few of them will be next to each other, but still: where can I live that will put me in striking distance of the greatest concentration of such places? (I have done a brief search through the forum without seeing an answer to this; apologies if I missed a relevant post.) Thank you.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

zaphod said:


> Hi, All: Which neighborhood would put me closest to cultural events and sites in Mexico City? Examples of the kinds of places I'm interested in are the National Museum of Art, the National Museum of Anthropology, the Frida Kahlo Museum, the University, and The National Auditorium. Now I realize that some of these places will be in outlying areas (I seem to remember having to travel pretty far to get to the Frida Kahlo Museum), and that few of them will be next to each other, but still: where can I live that will put me in striking distance of the greatest concentration of such places? (I have done a brief search through the forum without seeing an answer to this; apologies if I missed a relevant post.) Thank you.


The Frida Kahlo museum (I guess you mean the one in Coyoacan) is nice, but not a place you return to again and again. On the other hand, the other museums you mention, plus many, many more, you will return to again and again. If you live somewhere in the center of the city, as I do, it is very easy to use public transportation to get to Chapultepec (for the Museo de Arte Moderno, the Tamayo Museum, the world-famous Museo Nacional de Antropología plus a few more)and the Centro Histórico (where you will find the MUNAL, the MAP, Bellas Artes plus tons more museums and concert venues). The University is in the far southern part of the city and is a long trip from my neighborhood (the colonia Cuahutémoc, a few blocks in back of the US Embassy), so I rarely venture there. The UNAM has a few museums, an excellent concert hall, and venues for theater and film. Unless you are planning to take courses at the UNAM or have friends living in that area, I recommend someplace more central. The cultural richness of the D.F. is one of the reasons I love living here, so feel free to ask me any more questions you may have.


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

I guess it depends on your definition of "culture."

Since you have already provided a short laundry list of what you consider "culture", you could just plot those places on Google Maps, triangulate those locations, and live somewhere in the middle.

I always hate it when I miss out on some good culture.


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

I don't mean to sound sarcastic, but my point is that "culture" is experienced, not observed.

Cultural artifacts are observed.

Do you want to observe Mexico City, or do you want to absorb Mexico City?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Chelloveck said:


> I don't mean to sound sarcastic, but my point is that "culture" is experienced, not observed.
> 
> Cultural artifacts are observed.
> 
> Do you want to observe Mexico City, or do you want to absorb Mexico City?


I don't get your point. If I go to a museum and observe works of art, I can also absorb their beauty and meaning. It all depends on how you approach the experience.


----------



## zaphod (Jun 19, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> ... If you live somewhere in the center of the city, as I do, it is very easy to use public transportation to get to Chapultepec (for the Museo de Arte Moderno, the Tamayo Museum, the world-famous Museo Nacional de Antropología plus a few more)and the Centro Histórico (where you will find the MUNAL, the MAP, Bellas Artes plus tons more museums and concert venues)....


It looks as thought the best neighborhoods for me might be Chapultepec, Centro Historico, and adjacent districts like Polanco and Zona Rosa? Thanks again.


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> I don't get your point. If I go to a museum and observe works of art, I can also absorb their beauty and meaning. It all depends on how you approach the experience.


Then why live anywhere at all? You could just go there later and absorb the rich and beautiful experience and meaning of having lived there, as interpreted by others.

I mean, why bother creating your own experiences if you can get lost in the artistry of others who can create that experience for you?

We observe cultural artifacts. And that's wonderful, because it enriches or own experience by gaining a deeper understanding of those who preceded us.

But "culture" is ours, and in the present, wherever we are. You and I are as much a part of Mexico City's culture as anyone else.


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

@zaphod

Yes, this is a civilized and friendly forum. And it is entirely within the realm of civility to debate cultural issues.

But when you state that you want to be within "striking distance" of places that you deem to be of cultural significance, you might reasonably understand how that could be taken a lot of different ways.

But if you go back to my first response, even if it was a bit sarcastic, it was accurate. Living somewhere around Condesa or Roma Norte would put you geographically where you want to be, I think.

Coyoacan is a bit south of that, a bit more laid back and bohemian, but still central enough that you can easily travel to the places you want to go in this city using taxis or public transit.


----------



## zaphod (Jun 19, 2010)

Chelloveck said:


> Living somewhere around Condesa or Roma Norte would put you geographically where you want to be, I think.
> 
> Coyoacan is a bit south of that, a bit more laid back and bohemian, but still central enough that you can easily travel to the places you want to go in this city using taxis or public transit.


I hadn't noticed either Condesa or Roma Norte: those are great suggestions. Thank you. But I'm intrigued that you mention Coyoacan, since it seems so much further south. Are you a fan because you find that the bohemian quality of the neighborhood adds that much more to the quality of life for someone really interested in experiencing the city? Thank you.


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

zaphod said:


> I hadn't noticed either Condesa or Roma Norte: those are great suggestions. Thank you. But I'm intrigued that you mention Coyoacan, since it seems so much further south. Are you a fan because you find that the bohemian quality of the neighborhood adds that much more to the quality of life for someone really interested in experiencing the city? Thank you.


Well, yes. I live in Coyoacan, and I like walking down old cobblestone streets, and jogging in the Viveros in the morning, and visiting local galleries, and seeing the tourists in the local squares on the weekend (but mostly just on the weekend), and enjoying some of the best food in the city right here in my neighborhood.

But everything comes down to quality of life, doesn't it? In Coyoacan, I live in a beautiful Spanish-colonial building with 22-foot ceilings and arched windows, all brick, stone, and tile, with a fireplace and a nice courtyard, that I would have to pay a whole lot more for in Condesa or Roma or Polanco.

And, I'm not far from anything I want to do in all of el D.F. So, I'll take Coyoacan all day long.

But Coyoacan is a big delegacion, so if you want to live here and have easy ingress and egress to the rest of the city whilst retaining a charming environment, you probably want to live in Villa Coyoacan or Santa Catarina, or one of the other central colonias.

But then, I'm not a stickler for any of that. I could just as easily live in Tepito or any of the roughest barrios in Iztapalapa and be happy. You know, because I'm a culture absorber. Cheers!


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

@zaphod

You of course realize that last bit was my response to your attempt to sucker me in.

In all seriousness, the central barrios in Coyoacan are wonderful, and you could do a lot worse. You will find agreeable rents here, friendly neighbors, and you will be as close to everything else as you want to be.

When in doubt, just ask me. I'm much friendlier in meatspace than I am online.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Chelloveck said:


> @zaphod
> 
> In all seriousness, the central barrios in Coyoacan are wonderful, and you could do a lot worse. You will find agreeable rents here, friendly neighbors, and you will be as close to everything else as you want to be.


Agreeable rents in central Coyoacán? I've heard rents can be rather pricey there. What is an agreeable rent to you?


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Was it Churchill who said "This is the type of nitpicking up with which I cannot put"?

"Culture" has a number of different meanings. Pick one and be happy.


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Agreeable rents in central Coyoacán? I've heard rents can be rather pricey there. What is an agreeable rent to you?


You can find a very livable apartment in central Coyoacán in the $10000-$16000 peso per month range if you shop around.

That's still cheaper than rents for comparable apartments in Atlanta, Miami, or Seattle, so I consider that agreeable.

I guess it's all relative. Paying rent in general is disagreeable to some, since you get no equity in return. But my apartment in Coyoacán would cost me more in any of the above named cities, and would be downright insane in New York or Boston.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I love Coyoacan I think some parts are really charming that is one of he places I would look into if I wanted to move to DF.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Chelloveck said:


> You can find a very livable apartment in central Coyoacán in the $10000-$16000 peso per month range if you shop around.
> 
> That's still cheaper than rents for comparable apartments in Atlanta, Miami, or Seattle, so I consider that agreeable.
> 
> I guess it's all relative. Paying rent in general is disagreeable to some, since you get no equity in return. But my apartment in Coyoacán would cost me more in any of the above named cities, and would be downright insane in New York or Boston.


It certainly is relative! What you consider an "agreeable price" to rent an apartment in Coyoacán is much more than what you would need to pay in many other pleasant parts of the D.F. And comparing rents in Coyoacán to what you'd pay in Atlanta, Miami, etc. is like comparing apples to oranges. So unless the OP is rolling in dough, I would suggest he look elsewhere in the city.


----------



## sixcats (Aug 1, 2015)

Last couple of months we have found ourselves in Condessa a few times and I really like that area. As I do Zona Rosa.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sixcats said:


> Last couple of months we have found ourselves in Condessa a few times and I really like that area. As I do Zona Rosa.


Condesa is a pleasant, very trendy area with very high rents. The Zona Rosa is not primarily a residential area - these days it is known for lots of fast food outlets (almost all the nice restaurants fled the area some years ago) and bars that blast music at all hours. But whatever rocks your boat , sixcats.


----------



## sixcats (Aug 1, 2015)

Isla Verde said:


> Condesa is a pleasant, very trendy area with very high rents. The Zona Rosa is not primarily a residential area - these days it is known for lots of fast food outlets (almost all the nice restaurants fled the area some years ago) and bars that blast music at all hours. But whatever rocks your boat , sixcats.


Condesa : figures, I've always had expensive tastes.
Zona Rosa. : We stay at a very nice hotel on Hamburgo. Nice safe area. We have walked from there to Polanco (and Condesa), the embassy - even the Zocalo down Reforma. We hit the sack by 7-8PM. Never been bothered by the music - but there is construction going on in the area. I agree there are lots of fast food outlets but I do believe that is primarily in the area near the metro. I probably consume my average meal in about 10-15 minutes anyway - but there are still some decent/affordable restaurants near the hotel we frequent.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sixcats said:


> Condesa : figures, I've always had expensive tastes.
> Zona Rosa. : We stay at a very nice hotel on Hamburgo. Nice safe area. We have walked from there to Polanco (and Condesa), the embassy - even the Zocalo down Reforma. We hit the sack by 7-8PM. Never been bothered by the music - but there is construction going on in the area. I agree there are lots of fast food outlets but I do believe that is primarily in the area near the metro. I probably consume my average meal in about 10-15 minutes anyway - but there are still some decent/affordable restaurants near the hotel we frequent.



I thought you meant that the Zona Rosa would be a nice place to live. As a place to stay in Mexico City, it is centrally located and convenient for visiting other parts of the city. When friends come to visit, I recommend that they stay at a traditional family-owned hotel on the other side of Reforma on Río Sena. It has lovely gardens and is surrounded by a high wall, making it a peaceful oasis in the midst of the craziness of the city. I remember the Zona Rosa when it was much more civilized and a pleasant place to stroll around, do a little shopping, and perhaps have a meal or coffee. Now it has lost most of its ambience, so I avoid it except when I have to walk down Génova (which is fast food central) to get to the Metro.


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> It certainly is relative! What you consider an "agreeable price" to rent an apartment in Coyoacán is much more than what you would need to pay in many other pleasant parts of the D.F.


Well, perhaps you should be my real estate consultant.

I get paid in U.S. dollars. My rent down here is $10000 pesos per month. When I first got here, my rent was $770 USD per month. Now, with the strength of the dollar, it's only $610 USD per month.

If you can find me another apartment here in the D.F. with 22-foot ceilings, a fireplace, a rooftop patio with mountain views, and a washer and dryer for less than $610 USD per month, I am all ears.


----------



## sixcats (Aug 1, 2015)

Chelloveck said:


> Well, perhaps you should be my real estate consultant.
> 
> I get paid in U.S. dollars. My rent down here is $10000 pesos per month. When I first got here, my rent was $770 USD per month. Now, with the strength of the dollar, it's only $610 USD per month.
> 
> If you can find me another apartment here in the D.F. with 22-foot ceilings, a fireplace, a rooftop patio with mountain views, and a washer and dryer for less than $610 USD per month, I am all ears.


Make hay (for now).


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Chelloveck said:


> Well, perhaps you should be my real estate consultant.
> 
> I get paid in U.S. dollars. My rent down here is $10000 pesos per month. When I first got here, my rent was $770 USD per month. Now, with the strength of the dollar, it's only $610 USD per month.
> 
> If you can find me another apartment here in the D.F. with 22-foot ceilings, a fireplace, a rooftop patio with mountain views, and a washer and dryer for less than $610 USD per month, I am all ears.


I would say you really lucked out on getting such a nice apartment in the heart of Coyoacán for $10,000 a month. How many bedrooms? How did you find it and how long have you been living there?


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> I would say you really lucked out on getting such a nice apartment in the heart of Coyoacán for $10,000 a month. How many bedrooms? How did you find it and how long have you been living there?


Isla, aren't you contradicting yourself a little bit? Just a few posts ago you were telling me that I was over-paying, and now you are wondering how I got such a good deal.

It's only one bedroom, but it's loft-style, so the bedroom is on a different floor than the kitchen and living room. And I've been in the place for two years. I found it online, but only through diligent research.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Chelloveck said:


> Isla, aren't you contradicting yourself a little bit? Just a few posts ago you were telling me that I was over-paying, and now you are wondering how I got such a good deal.
> 
> It's only one bedroom, but it's loft-style, so the bedroom is on a different floor than the kitchen and living room. And I've been in the place for two years. I found it online, but only through diligent research.


I didn't say you were over-paying. I just said that you could find a nice apartment in a nice neighborhood other than the center of Coyoacán for less than $10,000 a month. In my neighborhood, you could find a fairly large apartment in a new building with two bedrooms and two baths, kitchen and living-dining room plus a cuarto de servicio for $10,000 a month. But if you're happy to be living in Coyoacán, then you have a good deal. Doing research is the way to go, either online or by pounding the streets. Did you have a fiador or were you lucky enough to find a landlord who would accept you without one?


----------

